# YAO scores 21pts lead China past Australia



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

China 63 : 61 Australia 
With YAO'S 2pts in the last 2.7s,China take the final with 63 : 61 against Australia .
YAO scored 21 points and grab 10 rebounds.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

... In only 24 minutes. How did Bogut play?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

way to go Yao!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> ... In only 24 minutes. How did Bogut play?


he was owned by Yao even if Yao was still far from being recovered. Most of his 20 pts were made when Yao was on the bench


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

ztpc_lukui said:


> China 63 : 61 Australia
> With YAO'S 2pts in the last 2.7s,China take the final with 63 : 61 against Australia .
> YAO scored 21 points and grab 10 rebounds.


and 4 beautiful assists and two blks


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Bogut never has impressed me... even when he was in college I thought he was over-rated.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

I like Bogut. He's got a nice all round game. And he seems mentally tough. I like that.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

I don't think he is "bad" I just thought more was made of his talent than was actually there. 

We played him in the NCAA Chuck's senior year and to be honest I thought with all the hype surrounding him he would be more of a challenge. Especially since he basically said that our team wouldn't be a problem to beat. Chuck had 12 points against him and our bench players had a huge points against his Utah team. He did have 20 points in the game but that was with him playing against our reserve centers (Morris was out of the game early because of fouls). He did play nearly if not the whole game and had a lot of rebounds too.. I remember that.

I guess because we beat him I didn't think he was as good as he was supposed to be. Maybe if I see more of him my opinion would change.


----------



## Rockets111 (Oct 29, 2005)

bogut is good, but yao is great


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)




----------



## Legend-Like (Mar 25, 2006)

Wow Yao looks stronger in the second picture. Way ta go Yao


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Go yao!


----------



## lingi1206 (Jun 2, 2006)

NICE, Go Yao and China man if i can only watch those games i wish i was in china right now :curse:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

>


KTR, do me a favor, next time please post the pictures to ImageShack It alwasy take me a long time to load you pics. Thank you, and I like all your pictures.

No offense but I want Yao to be a Chinese Gangster in NBA next year, we are going to rock!


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

Dean the Master said:


> KTR, do me a favor, next time please post the pictures to ImageShack It alwasy take me a long time to load you pics. Thank you, and I like all your pictures.


ok, no problem. I just thought the pics hosted by Sina had loaded much faster since Sina upgraded its servers.


----------



## rocketsrockmysocks (Aug 16, 2006)

yao owns


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

I don't know this much, but I heard People from other countries would always load a lot slower than people in China, I don't know if that's true, but that's the case for me. (I've never been to China, I have no idea)

Note: The comment made in this post is totally neutral.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Maybe it's your browser.


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

bugger, well at least we kept close to them, but Yao owned which is a good sign


----------



## ztpc_lukui (Mar 3, 2006)

bogut‘s poor free-throws impress me much!


----------

